# 60cm Starfire Cube



## wuff (Nov 24, 2013)

Just wanted to post a few pics of my newly set up planted tank. All plants added last night, any advice from the community is welcomed as this is my first try with plants. This setup is being run with no CO2 Mirco/Macro ferts and carbon (excel)

Gear:
60cm Starfire cube
Substrate Eco Complete
Filstar Rena L
Eheim Skim 350
Current USA Fresh Water Plus x3 18in
300 watt Hydor inline heater

Flora:
Needle Leaf Fern
Phoneix Moss
H. Glomeratus
Jungle Vail
Riccia
Hatonia Halustris
Alt. Reiniki

Fauna:
10 Rummy nose tetra 
10 Cardinal tetra
3 Female betta
6 L66 pleco


----------

